# beach city dam



## KATKING

Does any one ever fish beach city dam or the back waters if so what can i expect to catch and what should i use for bait?


----------



## tcba1987

its shallow and muddy in the lake area, the best fishing is in the spillway for channel cats, flatheads and pike.


----------



## rockbass

I have heard of quite a few flatties being caught behind the dam, and lots of nicer channels being caught in the spillway. of course good numbers of pike and bass in there too. Just have to be careful of that place at night for the guys..............and vandals


----------



## kennedy327

rockbass said:


> Just have to be careful of that place at night for the guys..............and vandals


After reading some of the "art" on the bathroom walls at that place, I dont think I would go there at night without either a few tough friends or a dog or gun.

I went there the other day and caught nothing round the spillway but went down stream a tad and caught a few small bullheads. I really would like to catch a pike this year from either there or bolivar, not sure whats a good pike spot for there thought, I always try catching some gills for bait there but never do. All I ever get is small bullhead, tons of small bullhead.

I have caught one tiny carp and seen my buddy pull out a big slab of a white crappie from there, water was much higher then though.


----------



## rockbass

Notice I said guys............  

I think I may have to go up there sometime to stock up on small bullheads. The fishing in there will be better when we get a good rain to bring the water levels way up.


----------



## Snobal

Stopped by the spillway on Saturday night (9/2) and they now have the dirt area blocked off for "authorized vehicles only". Before that, I was pulling 3 - 6 pound channels out where the little outbuilding is at on chicken. Of course, I could only seem to get one a night. I know a couple people who pull out the small bullheads on shrimp quite often.


----------



## rockbass

you and your chicken!  

I am having another all nighter on the 30th if you are interested!


----------



## KATKING

went there tonite and caught alot of small channels and one nice, about 4 pounds...of coursed they where all released...i fish there often if any one is interesting in ever going pm


----------



## tcba1987

Hey that chicken breast soaked in anise oil works !!! I doubt he is


----------



## H2O Mellon

tcba1987 said:


> Hey that chicken breast soaked in anise oil works


Man I remmeber a few years ago that was going to be my "Secret" Super Bait..... I've learned alot since then.


----------



## KATKING

they only thing about beach city dam from what i have heard about it you couldnt pay me enough to eat anything out of it...


----------



## Snobal

What have you learned since then H2O? Seems to work great and it stays on the hook!


----------



## KATKING

what do you do to the chicken breast ....if any one you would like to share your secert


----------



## Snobal

I guess its not much of a secret anymore. Thanks Brian!! LOL I buy the skinless/boneless chicken breast and cut 1 or 2 up into bite size pieces. Then i put the pieces in a ziploc freezer bag and dump in a bottle of anise oil. I always keep it refrigerated but I dont know if its really necessary or not. I just don't want to smell rotten chicken!


----------

